# Server mieten, Berechnungen darauf ausführen



## Kababär (9. Nov 2017)

Hi,

da ich in letzter Zeit vermehrt mit Machine Learning zu tun habe und mein Rechner an die Grenzen kommt, habe ich mir überlegt, einen Server zu mieten, auf dem ich dann meine Neuronalen Netze trainieren könnte.
Zudem würde ich eventuell den Server nutzen, um eine eigene Homepages darauf laufen zu lassen. Also eventuell ein Blog oder ein paar selbst programmierte Beispiele wie ein e-Shop oder Java EE Anwendungen.. aber das ist kein Muss.

Leider kenne ich mich mit Server absolut 0 aus und kann mir irgendwie keinen Überblick über diesen Markt verschaffen. Jeder biete andere Sachen und natürlich preist jeder, dass er der günstigste wäre und der beste, so wie das halt üblich ist im Business. 
Deshalb hoffe ich hier in meinem vertrauten Forum etwas Hilfe zu finden: 

Ist mein Vorhaben überhaupt möglich?
benötigt werden circa 25GB Arbeitsspeicher und eine Speicherkapazität von ~10TB
was kostet der ganze Spaß?


----------



## AndyJ (10. Nov 2017)

Bei den Requirements kaufst du dir besser einen neuen Rechner. Billige dedicated Server sind viel limitierter. Wenn du nur gelegentlich was berechnen willst, kannst du dir auch mal Amazon Web Services anschauen - da zahlst du nur die CPU-cycles die verbraucht werden. Fuer normales Webhosting war mir das aber zu teuer.
Cheers,
Andreas


----------



## thecain (10. Nov 2017)

Für neuronale Netze würde ich auf einen Cloud seevice zurückgreifen. Server sind für das eher weniger geeignet


----------



## InfectedBytes (10. Nov 2017)

In dem Zusammenhang solltest du dir vielleicht folgendes ansehen: https://aws.amazon.com/de/amazon-ai/


----------



## JStein52 (10. Nov 2017)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> Server sind für das eher weniger geeignet


Warum ? Widerspricht das nicht direkt dem Rat eins drüber sich dafür einen eigenen Rechner zu kaufen ?


----------



## thecain (10. Nov 2017)

Das "Problem" mit neuronalen Netzen ist, dass sobald diese eine gewisse Grössen erreichen sehr rechenteuer sind. Mit einer GPU erreicht man z.B. x-fach schneller Ergebnisse, Server haben diese gar nicht eingebaut oftmals.

Bei einem eigenen Rechner kann er sich selber 2 GTX 1080 reinhauen, dann wirds schon schnell.

Und Cloud Angebote für neuronale Netze werden auch auf Grafikkarten laufen


----------



## truesoul (10. Nov 2017)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Warum ? Widerspricht das nicht direkt dem Rat eins drüber sich dafür einen eigenen Rechner zu kaufen ?



Ich kenne kein Anbieter der Server anbietet für neuronale Netze. Und wenn ich ein eigenen Rechner kaufe dafür, sind dann zwei GTX 1080 drin. CPU sind dafür nicht so Leistungsstark. Deswegen würde ich auch sagen das Server eher ungeeignet sind da eher nach CPU geht.

Amazon: 

https://aws.amazon.com/de/amazon-ai/amis/

Grüße


----------



## Thallius (10. Nov 2017)

truesoul hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne kein Anbieter der Server anbietet für neuronale Netze.
> Grüße



Naja muss man ja nur googlen. Nur die Kosten sind eben nichts für eine Privatperson.


----------



## truesoul (10. Nov 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Naja muss man ja nur googlen. Nur die Kosten sind eben nichts für eine Privatperson.



Das war nur ein Hinweis dass ich keinen Anbieter benennen kann und Ja ich weiß das man sowas ergooglen kann. Aber ich brauche es ja nicht


----------



## InfectedBytes (10. Nov 2017)

@Kababär Falls du Student bist, kannst du auch mal bei deiner Uni nachfragen, da gibt es ggf. günstige oder sogar kostenlos Rechenzeiten. Bei einer Vorlesung zur Parallelverarbeitung hatten wir damals auch Zugriff auf ein ein paar nodes eines Supercomputers bekommen (waren glaube ich 48 nodes zu je 16 cores und einige K40 GPUs)
Allerdings werden da deine Jobs eben nicht sofort gestartet, sondern nur eingereiht und kommen dann irgendwann erst dran. Musst also damit rechnen einige Minuten oder sogar Stunden warten zu müssen.


----------



## Kababär (15. Nov 2017)

Ich habe mich nun dazu entschieden, meinen PC einfach aufzurüsten.. Zwei GTX 1080 sind mir etwas zu teuer. Aber mit eine werde ich mir gönnen und mit meiner Windows 10 Version kann ich auch bis 128GB RAM aufrüsten (was nicht nötig sein wird, denke ich).
Als Speicher werde ich mir einen NAS-Server kaufen, auf dem dann die Dateien liegen und ich gleich "meine eigene Cloud" betreiben kann.
Ist zwar nicht das, was ich mir ursprünglich vorgestellt habe, aber dennoch eine gute Lösung, wie ich finde.


----------



## JuKu (17. Nov 2017)

Allerdings wird dein (einfacher) NAS Server vermutlich der Flaschenhals in deinem Szenario, da er die Daten nicht rechtzeitig liefern kann bzw. nicht so schnell, wie deine Applikation sie braucht.
Es sei denn, du hälst wirklich das komplette neuronale Netz im RAM.


----------



## Kababär (18. Nov 2017)

RAM ist ja relativ günstig...


----------



## TheWhiteShadow (20. Nov 2017)

guck dir mal die Intel E-Reihe an. Die haben bis zu 40 Lans. Bei entsprechend großem Mainboard kannst du theoretisch bis zu 4 GPU's verpflanzen. Hier lohnt es sich das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu beachten. AMD hat im Mittelfeld teils bessere Modelle als Nvida.
und vergiss die Idee mit dem NAS. Du brauchst eh ein großen Tower, da passen teils 6 und mehr HD's rein.


----------



## JuKu (22. Nov 2017)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> RAM ist ja relativ günstig...



Stimmt natürlich.
Je nachdem, wie gut sein Server / Computer ist.


----------

